# Best Breeds For Endurance Riding!!!



## Lenuccia (Oct 3, 2009)

I have no experience with endurance myself but here in Italy almost all endurance riders will go for Arabs as they are resistant and fast. Arabs tend to be small framed and light, so it depends on the size of the rider too, but I guess many endurance riders are to the slim size as well. ;-)


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

It is the same here in Australia - Arab or Part-Arab dominate. They do pretty much all over the world


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Everyone I know around here goes with Arabs as well.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Nothing will last 100 miles better than an Arabian. They may not be as quick as a TB or a QH but they will run rings around them over distance, literally.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Yep, Arabians all the way. They have the stamina to stay the course.

Endurance isn't about making it to the finish line first, so speed isn't the the most important thing.

Endurance riders have a motto: 'To finish is to win'. It's all about you and your horse being physically fit enough to do the whole ride.


----------



## SaddleDragon (Sep 20, 2010)

Its mostly arabs and part arabs everywhere, but I know a few people riding saddlebreds too.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Around here it is also predominantly Arabs, I think you will find that is the case most everywhere. However in this area there are also a good number of Tennessee Walkers doing endurance as well. However, that is just what I see competing, I can't vouch for how well they do.


----------

